# 3rd Week as an Apprentice



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I'm in my third week as an apprentice inside wireman. I have absorbed so much knowledge the past few weeks, I now know why it's a 4/5 year program! But I have figured out that once you can read and understand plans, it makes it a LOT easier.

I started off my first two days going over the layouts of each floor (hotel renovation with 10 floors with basement) And going over the symbols, and what needs to be done. I started off wiring outlets, and learning the code behind MC.

After that I got pulled into running the home runs for each room, bathroom, and VAV (Something for the air duct guys) It's definitely a detailed oriented job, I am finding that out. I am a neat freak and I got so frustrated trying to make 6 bundles of MC anchored to the ceiling, running down a 100' hallway look nice.  And so far haven't pulled a home run and ended up short!! But have pulled to hard and broke the metal, and had to re-pull. 

So I have done that for 3 floors, 24 rooms each floor so far. And thrown in hanging boxes and wiring bathrooms. My journeyman and master electrician I work with are always trying to bust my balls about this and that. (Buying lunch, picking up their tools) I just find it humorous and laugh. I thoroughly enjoy what I do, although the pulling home runs is getting repetitive I'm still thankful for having a job in a great trade! :thumbup:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

04gixx6 said:


> I thoroughly enjoy what I do, although the pulling home runs is getting repetitive I'm still thankful for having a job in a great trade! :thumbup:


 
Good for you.:thumbsup:

I'd guess most people don't like their jobs.

Keep up the great attitude.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

04gixx6 said:


> Well I'm in my third week as an apprentice inside wireman. I have absorbed so much knowledge the past few weeks, I now know why it's a 4/5 year program! But I have figured out that once you can read and understand plans, it makes it a LOT easier.
> 
> I started off my first two days going over the layouts of each floor (hotel renovation with 10 floors with basement) And going over the symbols, and what needs to be done. I started off wiring outlets, and learning the code behind MC.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. sounds like you are getting along well.

Don't worry about the ball busting just learn as fast as you can and do everything your told with a smile on your face,and don't ever mess up the coffee order..:laughing:


Some of the work can be repetitive but as you learn you will wind up doing more things Good luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Good for you.:thumbsup:
> 
> I'd guess most people don't like their jobs.
> 
> Keep up the great attitude.


Thanks! Will do!



HARRY304E said:


> Congratulations. sounds like you are getting along well.
> 
> Don't worry about the ball busting just learn as fast as you can and do everything your told with a smile on your face,and don't ever mess up the coffee order..:laughing:
> 
> ...


Ah the coffee order, how could I forget!


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Heh Keep up the good attitude it will be noticed. I can't tell you how many times I've been given jobs that most would consider stupid or dirty. Didn't complain and ended up being put on the better jobs that everyone wanted. Electrical rooms. Conduit work. Etc. Yes a lot of times what we do is repetitive but you will start seeing different interesting things in time I'm sure.


----------



## zigger215 (May 17, 2012)

So now you're a few months into the trade. How is you're outlook right now? You'll probably find, the biggest thing you will learn is how to adjust to appropriate working speeds and differing attitudes on the job. 

I hope all is well, going through the apprenticeship was the best decision I ever made!


----------



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

zigger215 said:


> So now you're a few months into the trade. How is you're outlook right now? You'll probably find, the biggest thing you will learn is how to adjust to appropriate working speeds and differing attitudes on the job.
> 
> I hope all is well, going through the apprenticeship was the best decision I ever made!


It's still looking good to me, been spending a lot of time running 3-4" EMT and learning the 555. Ive noticed each journeyman has his own attitude and ways of doing things. I learn one way, start working with another jman doesn't exactly agree with how I'm doing it. Or is critical of how I do it. Getting familiar with transformers, gears, and making up panels. Each day I definitely learn more and more.. My coursework at the this point time sucks and is boring. Safety and Health and Rigging done. Now on practical math.


----------

